# Unclipped gas pipe



## adhd (Feb 5, 2012)

I tell my coworker that he would better put a few clips on the gas pipe he was working on, which was laying on the concrete floor. My supervisor then says that its better to leave that gas pipe unclipped because the concrete floor is still fresh and it`ll take around 6 months for it to settle, and even after that it will continue to move. That is true. But not clipping the gas pipe because of that seems to have a level of logic behind behind it, that simply defeats my ability to understand it.
That pipe is much more flexible than the concrete floor, apparently it is better to just leave it free and rub against the concrete. There is going to be foam insulation on top of it, wet underfloor heating pipes and 3 inches of screed.
That means all new buildings should have unclipped pipes because the concrete is settling down for six months. Or install the pipes six months after the concrete work has been done.
What is this...


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Yea that doesn't seem like a good idea. I would figure a way to support the copper line. 

Are those plastic supports on the vertical wall? If so you should switch them to copper two hole straps. Plastic strapping on gas lines is prohibited.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

What a mess. Looks like accidents begging to happen.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Is the pic from a job site in Mexico?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I find the orange safety fence, that is not secured to anything, quite comical.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Is that copper tubing the gas pipe?

Is it getting buried in another pour? :blink:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Whats going over that gas line when it is finnished


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe that is typical in the UK.

We are not allowed to conceal gas pipe in concrete here.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

wow i have seen handy men do a better


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I hope you plan on creating a barrier between da copper and da cement


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Seems to me it should be cased in a vented pipe. 09 UPC 1211.1.6.


----------



## adhd (Feb 5, 2012)

It is not my work. My coworker did that, and because he is slightly crazy (on the psycho side) and talks too much pretending to be a gas safe heating engineer, my supervisor tends to believe him, and not me, because im only a plumber and only qualified as a plumber. In reality he is a acowboy with no qualifications at all, he is just lying alot and generally very full of ****.
I took pics of him working on the pipe, if the house blows up, I wash my hands.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What no inspections where you are at?

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## adhd (Feb 5, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Is it normally accepted in the UK to have a copper gas line in concrete?

I wonder if the gas is the same as NG here.


----------



## adhd (Feb 5, 2012)

Im not sure as Im not qualified to do any gas pipe work, but i`d say yes. What I can tell you is that on my previous job (it was a house) we had the gas meter at about 12 inches above ground with the gas line coming through the concrete floor; the pipe exiting the meter was going through the wall and then dropping below the concrete floor and going wherever the boiler used to be, not sure because the place was stripped by the time i got there (was a total refurb).


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

adhd said:


> Im not sure as Im not qualified to do any gas pipe work, but i`d say yes. What I can tell you is that on my previous job (it was a house) we had the gas meter at about 12 inches above ground with the gas line coming through the concrete floor; the pipe exiting the meter was going through the wall and then dropping below the concrete floor and going wherever the boiler used to be, not sure because the place was stripped by the time i got there (was a total refurb).


You can't incase a gas line. In concrete

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How are the joints made up on the gas copper line? Here, any copper gas lines have to be brazed.


----------

